# gcc

## Sanches

Люди, как собрать gcc что-бы были разные профили? Что-бы по команде gcc-config -l выдавались разные профили, например на i386 i586 i686, что-бы их можно было выбирать, и компилить софт на быстрой машине, на старую тачку?

И может кто подскажет, есть команда, что-то из пакета gentoolkit или еще какого, которая установленный пакет на машине, все его файлы, пихает в архив?

А то помню наткнулся на неё, и забыл какая...

----------

## Laitr Keiows

По первому вопросу:

http://www.google.com/search?num=100&q=gentoo+cross+compile

По второму вопросу:

quickpkg

----------

## bobdva

 *Sanches wrote:*   

> 
> 
> И может кто подскажет, есть команда, что-то из пакета gentoolkit или еще какого, которая установленный пакет на машине, все его файлы, пихает в архив?
> 
> А то помню наткнулся на неё, и забыл какая...

 

на схожую тему

```
$ cat /etc/make.conf | grep buildpkg

FEATURES="buildpkg"
```

после каждого emerge'a также упаковывает пакет в архив

----------

## fank

там чет дофига всего написано...

я бы сделал так (если архитектура все-таки x86)^

```
gcc-config

[...select needed profile...]

PKGDIR="path/to/binary_packages" emerge --buildpkgonly foobar
```

----------

## Sanches

 *fank wrote:*   

> там чет дофига всего написано...
> 
> я бы сделал так (если архитектура все-таки x86)^
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Так как вот сделать так, что бы при команде gcc-config -l выдавалась куча профилей? От i386 до i686 ??? Что-бы их можно было выбрать.

----------

## fank

так ведь профиль-то тут не при чем

я так понял, что те надо разными компиляторами....

за разные TARGET отвечает вроде CHOST, C{XX}FLAGS

то есть если хочешь собрать на более быстрой машине пакет для тормознутой тачке, подставляй нужные из этих переменных в значения для тормоза и собирай так, как я показал выше

должно сработать, не вижу никаких препятствий

----------

## _Sir_

Оказывается, я не умею удалять свои посты  :Smile: 

----------

## Laitr Keiows

Лучше тему отдельную сделать.

----------

